# Looking for suggestions for a very small all-tube combo practice amp



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

For the past few years I've kept a small solid-state, recent-production Vox practice amp at home. I'm not particularly happy with it as it's had slight reliability issues and is loaded with a bunch of on-board effects I don't want or need.

I've been thinking I'd like to replace it with a very small all-tube combo. From time to time I see people on craigslist etc selling small vintage combos, and I'm thinking that might be the kind of thing I'd like to get. I'm thinking 'vintage' as I'd like an amp that predates the current disposable-culture mentality that seems to predominate most large-scale manufacturing.

I'd like it to have very simple, serviceable guts, preferably PTP. Obviously it's a big plus if I can keep the price sub $500 (feel free to correct me if you think I'm dreaming at that price point). Doesn't need to me loud, I'm thinking 5 watts max.

Basically I want something that I can rely on, but also that can be easily fixed up by a tech if it ever needs it (as opposed to something that just gets tossed in the trash the moment it stops working).

Do any of you keep an amp around like this that you've been really happy with? Any suggestions for one that would fit the bill? Any particular makes/models that would provide the best bang for my buck?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's not vintage but I use the Mini Z combo for practice and it works well. Also has a built in attenuator. Not a lot of headroom though. If you're looking vintage then little Fender combos like the Champ come to mind.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> It's not vintage but I use the Mini Z combo for practice and it works well. Also has a built in attenuator. Not a lot of headroom though. If you're looking vintage then little Fender combos like the Champ come to mind.


Nice, that's actually great suggestion! I had no idea they made that particular model, and it appears to be exactly what I'm looking for.

I've read glowing reviews all over the place for Dr Z products, so I have no doubt it's built to the highest of standards.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Z's are built very well. I haven't had a problem with mine and I've used it regularly for the last 2 years. Reliable and tough as nails (except the little Z on the grill fell off).


Clean Channel said:


> Nice, that's actually great suggestion! I had no idea they made that particular model, and it appears to be exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've read glowing reviews all over the place for Dr Z products, so I have no doubt it's built to the highest of standards.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Just bouncing around on kijiji etc getting some ideas.

For a piddly $125, this'd be worth a try. Too bad it's on the other side of the country: http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-...hand-wired-tube-guitar-amp-W0QQAdIdZ513149327


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Gibson Kalamozoo? For $100 I'd be happy to make the quick drive over to Hamilton: http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...uitar-Amp-5Watt-10-Speaker-W0QQAdIdZ517734176


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the Kustom Defender 5W. It is not a combo but for a small stack and amp head it's very compact. I bought it new for $105.00 but I believe they are now around $100.00 each for the head and the 1 x 12 cab. It's just a plain amp. I run it through my Multi FX unit.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Another good suggestion, thanks!

While I'm at it, these look promising: http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/4028105910.html


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh come ON!!! You have a Matchless!!! NEIGHBOURS BE DAMNED!!!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

zdogma said:


> Oh come ON!!! You have a Matchless!!! NEIGHBOURS BE DAMNED!!!


Lol, damn straight! 

I usually keep the Matchless at the studio, so looking for something I can keep at the house full time.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I love my Cornford Harlequin, though it's quite a bit more than your stated budget. But it's seriously the best sounding amp of any size that I've owned in the past twenty years.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a Kalamazoo and while not a bad amp, there are better you could get than that for less than $500 IMO. Some vintage Lafayette, Gibson and Epiphone amps are far more versatile than a Champ and sound good to boot.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the great suggestions and advice.

I'd be happy to exceed my budget if need be. I'm a firm believer when it comes to buying tools that's it's worth it to spend more, buy it once, and keep it for life. I realize this can be a little tougher with amps as tastes can change, but you catch my drift.

I'll forget the Kalamazoo and keep an eye out for something else. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Epi valve jr combo?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Budda said:


> Epi valve jr combo?


I like my Valve Jr a lot but I have a little MXR EQ to take some of the boxiness out of the small speaker and cab. I also run through a TC Electronics reverb to give a little depth to the tone. The amps sell at anywhere from $100 - $200.

I also have a ZT Lunchbox That is tiny, loud enough for small gigs and has built in headphone/line out jack with it's own volume control, Aux input, and ext speaker jack for bigger gigs, among other nice features including shoulder bag. I think I got mine from Moog Audio for $350? Great warm sound, clean can get loud, nice harmonics on overdrive. Many players like Billy Gibbons offer avid, unsolicited and unpaid endorsements of these little powerhouses.

View attachment 4505


View attachment 4506


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I second the Valve Jr. You could get a head version that can easily be modded. Used to have one. Sounded great.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

How about a good ol' Garnet Gnome?


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

You may want to look at these if you are interested in modding at all and an eyelet board is a priority.

http://www.vhtamp.com/products/the-special-series/special-6-ultra-combo

http://www.vhtamp.com/products/the-special-series/special-6-combo

http://www.vhtamp.com/dealer-search/#top


----------



## ohdino (Jan 6, 2011)

+1 for the VHT.

I have a Special 6, upgraded the tubes with a Preferred Series 12ax7 and a Tung-Sol 6v6gt, and an Eminence Ramrod. Simple, loud and sounds awesome for a 6 watter.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I own a VHT Special 6. Fits the criteria of what you are looking for, and sounds great. Also, don't forget about the Vox AC-4. Also, great sounding and fits the bill of what you are looking for.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

After moving into a condo a few yrs. ago, I've been through quite a few of the lower wattage tube amps that are out there. Can't go wrong with a vintage Champ, although it's louder than you think to hit tube break up. This is pushing the budget, but if you like tweed a Victoria 5112 (5F1 in a 5E3 cab) or similar might be worthy of consideration. 

As far as Voxes go, I returned my AC4 110 combo pretty quickly, but am quite happy with the head when you run it through some decent speakers. The 1W Marshall 50th Annie heads are also pretty nice, although the Vox is much better bang for the buck. Had a Class 5 head, but it was almost as loud as an 18W.

If you like JCM style gain, check this out:

http://www.bluehughmusic.com/gear/3158001_2006_Bumbox_Lead_1_(1_watt)_Head_Black_Excellent

PTP handwired in the USA at 1/2 the cost of the 1W Marshalls.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you in Toronto? I saw a Valve Junior head for about $150 at L&M last week.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have one of the VoxAC4 TV's I use a lot, it sounds great & takes pedals well

also an old solid state marshall lead 12 gets a lot of use...saves the tube amps for when it really matters  I did upgrade the stock speaker though, sounds better

ps a harp playing pal uses one of those pathfinders, it's a great little amp!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love my Vox AC4TV. I've got the 1x10" combo and it's my go-to practice amp when I don't wanna fire up the He-Man rig or when I just wanna play some songs while watching TV, etc. 

Great price and a decent tone when you crank it up on the 1/4watt setting.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Does your practice amp have to be tube? I have a G-DEC that does good enough at emulating for practice, plus I can play through headphones, plus I can play to backing tracks, plus I can play along with mp3's on the computer, plus it's cheap.....well, you have to buy the Mustang now as it looks like the G-DEC is not being made anymore. Uses the same fuse software, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions guys!

I'm still bouncing around ideas on what to get. I'm pretty set on getting something with simple, old-school style guts (not PCB mounted for example), that hopefully I can buy once and just keep for a very long time.

I'm finding some of the modern high-end offerings appealing. I've also spoken to one guy who has an old National that I'm strongly considering. He came off over the phone as a knowledgeable and straight up kind of guy.

I'm in no rush, so just letting myself ponder and sleep on it for a couple of weeks to see where I land...


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Love the tonal variety of this 12 watt Tone King. Decent demo....
A bit pricey, but worth looking into I think!
[video=youtube;weBMwGV9m4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weBMwGV9m4c[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i live in an apt, so i have to watch the levels. i used to have a vht classic 18. great amp, one of the best kept secrets out there. but i never turned it up past 4 or 5 in here. a vox valvetronix for a little while, and that was cool too. 
right now i have an ac4 tvh but the 1x12 cab i bought from roryfan. i really didnt want the stock speaker cab. this one sounds waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy better. http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s180/cheezyridr/stratrig.jpg
on saturdays i put the cab on the couch. it allows me to dime the 1/4 watt setting w/o being _too _obnoxious to the neighbors. but even then, i limit to 2 hours or less wide open like that.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 15, 2013)

I have one of these. Can go fairly quiet, and surprisingly loud. Nice distortion. Under $500, PTP, simple controls.

http://www.mahaffayamps.com/little-lanilei-3350lt.htm


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Zenith said:


> I have one of these. Can go fairly quiet, and surprisingly loud. Nice distortion. Under $500, PTP, simple controls.
> 
> http://www.mahaffayamps.com/little-lanilei-3350lt.htm


Nice, that's a cool one that I haven't seen before!


----------



## Zenith (Feb 15, 2013)

Clean Channel said:


> Nice, that's a cool one that I haven't seen before!


Not the most well known. I also went for the matching cabinet. Never tried it with a 4x12 though.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I know it's not a combo but no one has suggested the Mack GEM yet. A very versatile little head that could be combined with a decent 1x10 or 1x12 Cab that would fit the bill.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

How about this? Seems to exactly fit the bill:

Valvetrain Concord
- All-tube
- 6 watts
- 1 x 10 speaker
- handmade in the USA
- mint condition
- in Toronto

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...oncord-1x10-combo-like-new-W0QQAdIdZ525630408


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks! I saw that one very interesting!

To be honest, I had a bit of a second thought on the whole thing...

Currently I'm using my Matchless as my main amp, and I've put my older 15 watter in storage as a backup. The 15 watt amp has a good master and can play at a nice quiet volume, but is quite big, so I kinda wrote it off.

But I got to thinking, I have a perfectly good amp ready and waiting in my storage, and I'm about to spend several hundred bucks on a new amp, just because it's smaller. I figured, forget that, I can just keep the bigger amp at home and not spend any money. Is it worth spending $400-$1000 on another amp just because it's small. Nah, forget it.

All info is good, and I'll maybe take the plunge in the future (sometimes it's fun too have too much stuff), but for now I realized I can easily get by with what I've already got in hand.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks!

I have a buddy here in Toronto who swears by those Vox Pathfinders. They're definitely at the top of my list!


----------

